# Mike1950's persimmon



## DKMD (May 20, 2012)

So, I bought a few pretty chunks of persimmon from Mike a while back, and I finally got around to finishing a piece with it. Lovely stuff, persimmon… It turns and sands beautifully.

This piece is turned using the 'lost wood' technique which I did not invent… The problem is that I can't remember who to give credit to! Basically, I glued a piece of scrap between two pieces of persimmon with paper joints. I turned a hollow form, removed the scrap, and glued the two halves back together. Nine days of sanding and carving later, I ended up with this. The finial is maple dyed black. It's got a coat of brush on lacquer on it at this point, but I'm still planning to scuff it back to a true matte finish.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=5737][attachment=5738]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2012)

David Very pretty piece. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2012)

That's a lot of work but well worth the end result. Very attractive piece. 

I'd be interested to know more about these paper joints and how they stay together under so much centrifugal force.


----------



## txpaulie (May 21, 2012)

Interesting technique, and nicely done!

I'm guessing it gives the finished piece a somewhat "football" shape..?:i_dunno:

Thanks for sharing your work, it's always an inspiration!

p


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 21, 2012)

Very nice, Keller! I can tell this one took a lot of extra work & WAY more skill than I have. Good job!


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> ...I'd be interested to know more about these paper joints and how they stay together under so much centrifugal force.



Not very well in my case, Kevin. This is the first time I've tried this process, and I used notebook paper in my joints with titebond 2. The outside shaping was uneventful, but I noticed the glue joints beginning to separate when I was hollowing… That led to my wrapping the outside of the piece in packing tape for the rest of the hollowing. When I got done and removed the tape, one good rap on the bed of the lathe popped the thing apart, so the tape prevented disaster.

I think I'll try newspaper next time around since it's a bit thinner. The other issue I had was removing the glue from the wood surfaces so that I could link the two halves back together. I ended up passing both halves across the jointer, but I'd like to find a better way with less inherent sphincter tone! Does anyone know of something that dissolves titebond?

@TXPaulie… Yes, the final piece is very much football shaped.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 21, 2012)

Keller, this piece is awesome. Does your work go into a gallery? It should. Thanks for sharing! Eric


----------



## arkie (May 21, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I think I'll try newspaper next time around since it's a bit thinner. The other issue I had was removing the glue from the wood surfaces so that I could link the two halves back together. I ended up passing both halves across the jointer, but I'd like to find a better way with less inherent sphincter tone! Does anyone know of something that dissolves titebond?



You might make a trial with vinegar. I have used it to dissolve glue holding the spline on pressed cane chair seats. It should work to soften the glue so you can scrape it off. Worth a try on some scrap.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2012)

arkie said:


> You might make a trial with vinegar . . . .



Or he could just send it to me for final turning. I am an old pro at bowl separation.


----------



## arkie (May 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> > You might make a trial with vinegar . . . .
> ...



I have disassembled a few myself. Some were even intentional.


----------



## BarbS (May 21, 2012)

DKMD said:


> So, I bought a few pretty chunks of persimmon from Mike a while back, and I finally got around to finishing a piece with it. Lovely stuff, persimmon… It turns and sands beautifully.
> 
> This piece is turned using the 'lost wood' technique which I did not invent… The problem is that I can't remember who to give credit to! Basically, I glued a piece of scrap between two pieces of persimmon with paper joints. I turned a hollow form, removed the scrap, and glued the two halves back together. Nine days of sanding and carving later, I ended up with this. The finial is maple dyed black. It's got a coat of brush on lacquer on it at this point, but I'm still planning to scuff it back to a true matte finish.
> 
> Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.



Beautiful! I had heard of the 'lost wood' process, but never understood what it was. Thanks for the explanation. You did Fine with these pieces of Persimmon. I'll be next... in just a little while, on Mike1950's Persimmon.


----------



## Vern Tator (May 24, 2012)

I have done a few paper glue joints. I was taught to use brown paper from a paper bag. To date I have not had a failure. Also, I used titebond 1 at that time. Haven't used that kind of joint in years. That is a really fun looking project, I may have to try one. Thanks for the idea. It looks like the kind of thing Art Liestman would do.


----------

